# Redeemer PCA Church Planting Manuals



## N. Eshelman (Jun 2, 2008)

Does anyone have either/ or both of the Church Planting Manuals from Redeemer PCA that they would like to sell me? I would like to read them and begin working through them, but at $35 a shot, I cannot afford it! 

Let me know.


----------

